# Office 365 >  >  Mirror Margins Issue - a Word Document with Mixed Portrait and Landscape Sections

## Simon Gleeb

Dear All

I have found that there is an issue with MS Word 2013 that does not apply the mirror margins correctly in a document which has mixed contents of portrait and landscape sections. 
I have set pages to "Mirror margins" and specified "Inside margins=40 mm", "outside margins=20 mm", and both Top and Bottom margins =20 mm.
These settings work correctly *only for the portrait sections*. But, landscape sections have incorrect margins, the inside margin is not maintained to allow for binding along the spine of the document (like a book). 

I have attached a sample file where I have shown the problem there. I appreciate if you could help me to resolve this issue. It would be great if you could apply your suggestion to the attached file so that I can follow it properly.

Currently, this issue does not allow me to proceed with printing and binding of my document. I need your help.

Many thanks in advance!

Simon

----------


## macropod

Set the inside/outside margins to the same dimension (20mm) and use the gutter for the difference (20mm).

----------


## Simon Gleeb

Hi Macorpod

Thank you for your suggestion. I have tried it but it did not solved the issue of landscape pages. These pages have all 20 mm margins on top and 40 mm margins in the bottom. 
I expect margins to alternate: i.e top margins to be 40 mm on odd landscape pages and 20 mm on even landscape pages (alternate). Your suggestion works correctly for the portrait sections only.
Other recommendations?

Simon

----------


## macropod

You might get a result more to your liking if you dispense with the landscape page layout and instead insert the landscape content into textboxes that you can rotate.

----------

